# He's Gone to Rescue



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I was thankfully able to find a rescue to take in the little guy I have been caring for the past week. The lady was really nice and assured me that he would be fully vetted, vaccinated when appropriate (age wise), neutered when appropriate, etc. She also said they are a no-kill rescue, so there's that relief also. The lady also promised to send me some updates on him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad he is in a good rescue. However, I can't help but think it is bittersweet for you. You have given the very best chance for a happy, healthy life.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So glad you were able to find someone to take the tyke!! I know that was hard to do.


----------

